# opening a pet shop in essex



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello,

I have been looking into opening a pet shop in essex for about 4-5 years now.
I wanted to open one in basildon & have been trying for the past 2 years but the council don't want a pet shop which sells reptiles because of all the fines they give to one in there catchment down pound lane road.(on importing bulk & losing stock from ill health & so on)

So now it has been a while & there still saying no so i don't think its going to happen.
I have spoke to other councils in the area & there happy for me to open a shop so i was thinking of leigh-on-sea Broadway area.
I will sell all pet products & pets not just reptiles but will have over 50 vivs
i have a new brand name (reptile range) coming out next year but i can't wait to get a shop open.

Let me know what you think of the area please.
Also i may buy a existing business in essex if anyone is thinking of selling there shop let me know:thumb:

I was really hoping to get a shop in basildon town center it would have been a great location & nice big shop:sad:


----------



## reenie3579 (Jan 9, 2009)

I would love to see a new reptile shop open in the Essex area. Basildon seems like a good place, shame the council are being awkard! Have you tried anywhere nearer to London like Romford? Leigh on sea sounds like a gd place though as well :2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello:welcome:
romford is a bit far i live a canvey island & it would be a 3-5 hour trip dep-on traffic every day if i left the island 7. the a13 + a127 get very busy that time of day.
I am not going to move home, i have just moved house last month & want to stay on the island.
Theres a pet shop on the island that im asking to buy out & one in leigh & southend,shoeburyness but if anyone else wants to sell there pet shop let me know:2thumb:
I was just going to wait until next year to open a new pet shop when i have launched the reptile brand because it would be cheaper to do with all new stock. but i would like a existing pet shop to test out the products with my keen eye watching.
The pet shop i buy does not have to sell reptiles as long as there's room to expand into it.

Thanks


----------



## kos (Jul 31, 2008)

Which one on the island?:mf_dribble:
noahs ark has a bad trade name on here because it is a bit dark & cluttered with loads of old stock & the staff change every time i go in there it seems:lol2:
it hasent had anything done to it in ages & some of the tanks are too close together
but if you done a refit it would be great to see i used to love that shop years ago:flrt:
discount pet store on the outskirts of the town has just been done looks good from the out side but when you get in its not got anything in there 
with a kid trying to run the reptile side of things, over priced set ups
i find noah's to be cheaper then them.
But if you gave it a refit more vivs & reptiles sort the prices out & get rid of that noisy parrot it would be better

there is one other but its too small me thinks
i think anyone of them shops could do with someone in there who loves reptiles not money

I try & go cold blooded every other week the experience they have & reptiles they keep are no: :no1: in my book But i cant see them selling anytime soon:lol2:

I have herd that pets at home may be putting a pet shop in knights wick center (town center) a really big one so it may be best to try somewhere else:lol2:
but if you do open one i will go in there:welcome:


----------



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

If you open on the Leigh broadway you will be right on top of Scales and fangs, pets corner and Smooth and Scaley isn't far either but hey it wont be hard to do better than them lol. 

I'd have thought the Southend area would be a better area than Leigh as there isn't any reptile shops that way especially towards Shoubury


----------



## FireupDragons (Aug 29, 2010)

kos said:


> Which one on the island?:mf_dribble:
> noahs ark has a bad trade name on here because it is a bit dark & cluttered with loads of old stock & the staff change every time i go in there it seems:lol2:
> it hasent had anything done to it in ages & some of the tanks are too close together
> but if you done a refit it would be great to see i used to love that shop years ago:flrt:
> ...



There is one of the big pet stores that has been in talks to open one in the old dvd rental shop but this may happen when the shopping center puts the second floor on for more parking & to expand there store. i think then there will be many other large chain store on canvey.

I think its a great idea buying someone out. so many people try to steal others pet shop customers & they both end up not making enough.
or they last five minutes.
I think both shops could do with people in there that care about what there doing.
I have been in both & not impressed i would like to see more knowledgeable staff not a bunch of kids that have just left school on min wage:bash:
Pay peanuts & you get :whistling2:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been looking into opening a pet shop in essex for about 4-5 years now.
> I wanted to open one in basildon & have been trying for the past 2 years but the council don't want a pet shop which sells reptiles because of all the fines they give to one in there catchment down pound lane road.(on importing bulk & losing stock from ill health & so on)
> ...


Have you tried talking to Basildon council since the last election? Your MP was Angela Smith, a self confessed animal rights nutter and patron of Animal Aid and very good friend of Elaine Toland of APA fame. Now that she is no longer your MP, things may change with the council.

Gordon Glasson
FBG VC


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

just been reading this and LOL!!

im a friend of the person who owns discount pet super store on canvey, and they are not overpriced, they are clean, 100% healthy reptiles.

they may not have a lot of reptiles but they have Just expanded, give them a chance.

and Ben who runs the reptile side who is 17 is really knowledgeable and knows hes stuff, he may not be the worlds Best reptile Expert but for God sake give him a chance to learn!!

And the other workers in there are really polite and helpful and even if they dont know alot about reptiles atleast they make sure they care for the animals and make sure they are 100% in good health.

also to ExoticInsects, it isnt about having a shop full of reptiles, its about THE CARE OF THEM!! weather small or big this shop is good.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, about Noahs ark- it may be cluttered but atleast they also care for the reptiles, stop bloody putting every shop down it drives me nuts :devil: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

and i might as well bring this up, wilton pets down pound lane is a ok shop, it does have nice animals in, but i do think they need to pay more attention to the animals than selling all there goods! but that doesnt mean you all have to slagg them off.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

also if you have a problem with a shop, you should always express your opinions to the owners by going forward and explaining the issues if any instead of sitting behind a computer and not bother having the Balls to go in and say something!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry if i bored you, and i know your all allowed to have your opinions but im sick of the slating all the time!

Kind Regards,

Brad
:2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang:

ps. this is my opinion - please take note, i have not slagged any shop off i have gave some dissadvantages if any!!


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

leopardgeckomad said:


> im really shocked about noahs ark now, but atleast you went forward and showed them the issues and yes some workers do need to pay more attention. but on the other hand i have had no problem with noahs ark and if there is i will also go forward and tell them as i know the owner and there really polite.


I could write a book on noahs from what ive seen over the years, ive been going in there since they opened and im shocked they are still running.
Think i may head down there the weekend and see if they remember im banned, probaly had a change of staff again..


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello everyone


kos said:


> Which one on the island?:mf_dribble:
> I try & go cold blooded every other week the experience they have & reptiles they keep are no: :no1: in my book But i cant see them selling


I am not saying which ones i am looking at for now
noahs ark is run by a much better team since the new owners & yes i think coold blooded is one of the best reptile shops in the uk




Khanidge said:


> If you open on the Leigh broadway you will be right on top of Scales and fangs, pets corner and Smooth and Scaley isn't far either but hey it wont be hard to do better than them lol.
> 
> I'd have thought the Southend area would be a better area than Leigh as there isn't any reptile shops that way especially towards Shoubury


I am only looking at existing pet shops so its where someone is selling that i will be looking for now.



FireupDragons said:


> I think its a great idea buying someone out. so many people try to steal others pet shop customers & they both end up not making enough.
> or they last five minutes.


Thanks i agree with this which is why im willing to buy someone out.



Natrix said:


> Have you tried talking to Basildon council since the last election? Your MP was Angela Smith, a self confessed animal rights nutter and patron of Animal Aid and very good friend of Elaine Toland of APA fame. Now that she is no longer your MP, things may change with the council.
> 
> Gordon Glasson
> FBG VC


Thanks i will contact them again & see where it takes me. 



leopardgeckomad said:


> also to ExoticInsects, it isnt about having a shop full of reptiles, its about THE CARE OF THEM!! weather small or big this shop is good.
> and i might as well bring this up, wilton pets down pound lane is a ok shop, it does have nice animals in, but i do think they need to pay more attention to the animals than selling all there goods! but that doesnt mean you all have to slagg them off.


I think you did not look at these posts properly before your rant.You got mixed up with what people have said & i think you should read them again. I never said any of them quotes.Most people on here & many pet shop all over the country know how i care for all my reptiles & insects which is why i have been looking into opening a pet shop.

What i have said about the pet shop down pound lane is true weather you like them or not it means nothing. My point is the council does not like to see many deaths in a pet shop (any pet shop)which is why i have found it so hard to get one open in the same catchment area.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> Im banned from noahs ark, why? on my last visit i asked them why the yemen cham on the counter was on open display covered in mites and in the wrong set up! the kid said, "mate you aint got a clue, there scales and the set up is fine" i calmly pointed out the scales where moving, and clearly mites and pointed out the mite treatments they sold. I also then being a little bugged pointed out the poor vents on the glass tanks and the fact a baby snake was stuck to gaffer tape! the hole shop was dirty and lots of mites and many other issues. I remained polite when i was asked to not go back, only went there anyway because we needed a fish tank at work urgently.
> 
> This place has earned its reputation and to stick up for it shows a lack of knoledge on the part of that person. Id have no problem going in there again and bringing any issues up as i have done in many local shops.
> 
> ...



Hello when was this since the new owners?
Noahs ark was run by a (lets say not nice man) for 10-15 years who had no knowledge on keeping reptiles & sold the vivarium business to a friend of mine in a right state which went belly up & sold the reptile shop 4 years ago to someone i know also in a sad state.But it is a better shop now days.

I know loads of reptile shops that have opened in the last 5 years in essex & know of many more wanting to open but there all pretty basic with only a few i would call good or different. the problem is they all use the same wholesalers with the same stock.
I am not saying there no good i'm sure they work really hard.
I used to help run a farm & from that i already sell a brand of pet foods,bedding & accessory's for rabbits, hamsters & birds to a chain of pet shops & have for years.One of my friends runs a tropical,pond & sea fish breeding aquariums in essex that supply's most of the uk.
I have a reptile range coming out next year & will start to opening a chain of shops over the forth coming years with training programs for staff.
I have a magazine & a forum on the go & a pet show in essex to start next year so i am very focused on what i am doing.
I'm going to start in essex because its where i live & where all my contacts are.

I take on board what you have said but i need room to expand on the livestock i sell already.
At the moment i cant meet the demand so i need more room.
That's why i want to buy a existing business where i can run from.
I'm not going to sell just reptiles i will sell all pets & products.
Regards


----------



## kos (Jul 31, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> im really shocked about noahs ark


There you go dear you dont no everything:flrt:



leopardgeckomad said:


> im a friend of the person who owns discount pet super store on canvey, and they are not overpriced, they are clean, 100% healthy reptiles.
> 
> they may not have a lot of reptiles but they have Just expanded, give them a chance.
> 
> and Ben who runs the reptile side who is 17 is really knowledgeable and knows hes stuff, he may not be the worlds Best reptile Expert but for God sake give him a chance to learn!!


Because your there friend does not make this a good shop:lol2:
They are over priced go to noahs ark or cold blooded or scales & fangs & compare prices. you must walk in with your eyes closed:lol2:
& saying he is only 17 but he is learning :lol2: its not a good pitch now is it! He should learn about them before getting the job:bash: Maybe they should hire someone who is knowledgeable with at least 10 years under his belt (not i had a gecko once* You have the job*) that is what the public would want not some kid saying: try that mate.making up crap.
send him on a few courses or something at least so he can give sound advice.
The law needs to change with selling reptiles its not the same as keeping rabbits & fish but then with some pet shops it's just about making money.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm in Canvey and cannot see a problem with either shop...

Both are standard petshop prices for equipment and Reps , I think the problem now days is we are to used to buying online and from breeders. 

With regards to care - I have found both shops approachable if I felt that something was up.... I can only comment on the reptile part of the Discount Store as thats the only bit I go in but I have found it clean and the animals look well looked after, Yes they dont have much but surely a smaller range of well looked after reptiles are better than vivs full of badly treated and poorly kept reps? 

Staff wise,

Noahs Ark - have very helpful and informative staff. If they havent known the answer to a question I have asked they have put there hands up and said instead of telling me a load of bull. 

Discount store - Yes the lad is young ( didnt realise he was 17, feel a bit bad thinking he was cute now! ) but we all have to start somewhere do we not? He has always been polite and helpfull when I have visited and always takes time to chat. The guys at Cold Blooded were young when they started, Look at them now! 

I feel that most of the time your experiences are due to your own attitude, If you go in there thinking you know it all and trying to set the world at rights of course they are going to tell you to Pee off... If you have a problem why not take time to calmly and politely see if there is someone you can discuss it with? 

With regards to mites in Noahs Ark... If any of you have been unlucky enough to experience mites in your collection you will know what a nightmare they are to get rid of... imagine that on a much larger scale ( excuse the punn! ) Just one animal bought in with mites and bang the whole lot have it.... I recently purchased a Boa from Noahs Ark, No sign of mites or any health issues. 

Think sometimes people need to think before they talk/type.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi i think this has nothing to do with the original post now & we are getting a bit off topic.
There is nothing you can do about peoples opinion Your experience may not have been the same as there's.
If anyone wants to continue having a bash at each other,talking about canvey or caring for pets please do it on your own post or one relevant to the topic.

Thanks


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> The guys at Cold Blooded were young when they started, Look at them now!
> 
> .


 
oi i'm still young :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


as for shops, there quite a few in leigh on sea already, romford wouldn't be very good due to cold blooded, jungle phase, reptile ranch, and now the shop in lakeside sells reps, and theres a few other smaller shops popping up around here. Basildon would be a good place, definately worth having a chat with the people there again, to see if you could get a psl for reptiles.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello

The shop in leigh i was referring to is already a pet shop.
Im looking to buy someone out in essex.

Im looking into basildon again :2thumb: but will have to start from scratch so will need to know if enough people would go there.

would people like one in the eastgate shopping center or outside?
& what would you like to see there?

Thanks


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Hello
> 
> The shop in leigh i was referring to is already a pet shop.
> Im looking to buy someone out in essex.
> ...


do you mean leigh pet centre? guess who used to own it, & sold reps there? clue: he now owns one of the best rep shops in essex.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Hi i think this has nothing to do with the original post now & we are getting a bit off topic.
> There is nothing you can do about peoples opinion Your experience may not have been the same as there's.
> If anyone wants to continue having a bash at each other,talking about canvey or caring for pets please do it on your own post or one relevant to the topic.
> 
> Thanks


mate its gone off topic because of you! 

Good luck in opening a shop, hopefully it going to be AMAZING as you think, and mate you need to stop slagging off other shops!

in my eyes i think all shops should work together, ie, if discount super store doesnt have a reptile someone is looking for theyd send em to noahs ark to try!


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Just my 2 pence worth, but I used to live in essex and would say there is more than enough rep shops...like I said just my 2 pence worth.


----------



## FireupDragons (Aug 29, 2010)

leopardgeckomad said:


> mate its gone off topic because of you!
> 
> Good luck in opening a shop, hopefully it going to be AMAZING as you think, and mate you need to stop slagging off other shops!
> 
> in my eyes i think all shops should work together, ie, if discount super store doesnt have a reptile someone is looking for theyd send em to noahs ark to try!



Mate! do you know him?

Where exactly did he go off topic? You need to read again sweetheart!
& i never see him slag a shop off.
You seem to have chip on your shoulder lad & like to kick off with everyone.if i ran a shop i would not want you shouting your mouth off at people & saying your doing it on my behalf :bash:

I think you will find it was me & a few others that said noahs & discount was not that good!!! but then you would put down the competition wouldn't you:whistling2:


----------



## exoticpetshop (Oct 26, 2009)

leopardgeckomad said:


> just been reading this and LOL!!
> 
> im a friend of the person who owns discount pet super store on canvey, and they are overpriced,
> 
> and Ben who runs the reptile side who is 17 is really knowledgeable and knows hes stuff:lol2:, he may not be the worlds Best reptile Expert Damm Right but for God sake give him a chance to learn!!How about Learn about them first then sell them! if he does something wrong know ones there to tell him. so he will never learn. Well just bad habbits


Look at you go mate:lol2:

See im not the only one that thinks your shop is not cheap!
I have had loads of pm's like this from this person *leopardgeckoMAD* all because i said it was not a discount shop & they should change there name.(there is two cheaper pet shop on canvey)
YOU DON'T SELL DISCOUNTED ITEMS!!! FALSE ADVERTISEMENT!
You don't go into the 99p shop & pay £2.99p for each item do you:bash:
Anyway after the 8-9 pm with the robot reply's (come down the shop if your man enough) I guess this was a kids reply & you work there so maybe your the new boy working in the reptile part:gasp:
You are plugging your shop day & night why else would you bother?
I told you in the pm that you had nothing constructive to say & never try'd to answer any question & you still said nothing but crap.
the fact is when you had the smaller shop the owner gave me & others false information on scorpions red claws are rare thats why they cost £45, bearded dragons a hatch rate of 3-5 is good with this lizard,geckos most of them dont have toes ,chameleons are one of the easyest to keep & even stick insects dont eat much LOL:roll2:

At the end of the day you dont know what your talking about & just want to kick off with every one.
wiltons is shit everyone know it, i have had reptiles from them that died they dont care just swap them even Paul who work there don't give a toss never has & he has been there about 15 years. i know him went to school with his brother.
Years ago when i was young & nyevee i thought this was acceptable & went there every week but after having to take your reptiles to the only reptile vet in the area (wickford) paying large bills to get rid of parasites & metallic bone disease & then having to put them down in some cases.
you get pissed off with there swap attitude.its not just stock its a living thing.There should be laws against selling ill/diseased pets

So you need to shut your trap on that one smartarse that shop has had many complaints over the years.

I like noahs ark always have good little shop with great staff its a shame that other one is trying to steal there customers by supplying the reptiles & aquatics.
They have no clue what there selling! just hire some kids & make more money:bash:


----------



## kos (Jul 31, 2008)

exoticpetshop said:


> Look at you go mate:lol2:
> 
> See im not the only one that thinks your shop is not cheap!
> I have had loads of pm's like this from this person *leopardgeckoMAD* all because i said it was not a discount shop & they should change there name.(there is two cheaper pet shop on canvey)
> ...


LOL i totally agree:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:



leopardgeckomad said:


> in my eyes i think all shops should work together, ie, if discount super store doesnt have a reptile someone is looking for theyd send em to noahs ark to try!


Total crap if i walked in to your shop & asked for crested gecko with full set up & you never had the gecko in stock you would not tell me to go & take my money to your competitors.
You would say i can get it in next week or whatever you complete lair
full of shit!!!:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> mate its gone off topic because of you!
> 
> Good luck in opening a shop, hopefully it going to be AMAZING as you think, and mate you need to stop slagging off other shops!
> 
> in my eyes i think all shops should work together, ie, if discount super store doesnt have a reptile someone is looking for theyd send em to noahs ark to try!


I do not no what you are talking about You were the one that when off topic & You were the one attacking everyone that you don't agree with.
Every thing that i have written is 100% true & not slagging off how you so elegantly put it.

If you don't like the fact people have had bad experiences with pet shops & don't want to hear there opinion your in the wrong place.
I also think you are very Very nyevee in thinking your boss will send customers away from his shop too there rivals shop.


----------



## davemoths (Nov 19, 2008)

If Reptile masters is empty why not try there?

The council cannot refuse a license simply becasue they dont like the idea. Are there reptile shops in the area? If so then ask the council to explain thier decision and how this can be fair and reasonable and proportional. They are bound by LAW to apply the rules fairly and if they dont then can be challenged legally. A pet shop license is to enforce standards NOT to help the council decide who can and connot trade due to thier biased opinions.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

Exotics insects, im sorry if i have offended you in the past, i know you have a right to show your opinion.

i do not work there, but please can you pm me so i can give you my number so we can talk about the possible improvements as it really would be helpful, so i can put through to the shop.

kind regards

brad


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

davemoths said:


> If Reptile masters is empty why not try there?
> 
> The council cannot refuse a license simply becasue they dont like the idea. Are there reptile shops in the area? If so then ask the council to explain thier decision and how this can be fair and reasonable and proportional. They are bound by LAW to apply the rules fairly and if they dont then can be challenged legally. A pet shop license is to enforce standards NOT to help the council decide who can and connot trade due to thier biased opinions.


Id strongly advise against the old reptile masters site to be honest, first off theres just to much bad history on the site! then the slaughter house/pig farm next door and the genral well out of the way location does not encourage passing trade. Bob only made a good living due to the import/trade side of things.

Also the building needed a lot of work and the car park is only good if you have a 4x4!


----------



## wyjtae (Sep 12, 2007)

Go Pixie Bex,
a shining light of sanity and reason in a mire of dirty and ancient angst. If there were more people like you around, the whole world would be a better place. 

Good luck with the shop hunting. I would always advise you to check things out for yourself with regards to any reptile or pet shop. There's no substitute for knowing true facts.


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

leopardgeckomad said:


> Exotics insects, im sorry if i have offended you in the past, i know you have a right to show your opinion.
> 
> i do not work there, but please can you pm me so i can give you my number so we can talk about the possible improvements as it really would be helpful, so i can put through to the shop.
> 
> ...


After being totally blanked on the lizard forum for several reasons I see you've came on here to wind people up instead now.....go read some books and get yer facts straight b4 coming out to play with the big boys and girls


----------



## kos (Jul 31, 2008)

wyjtae said:


> Go Pixie Bex,
> a shining light of sanity and reason in a mire of dirty and ancient angst. If there were more people like you around, the whole world would be a better place.
> 
> Good luck with the shop hunting. I would always advise you to check things out for yourself with regards to any reptile or pet shop. There's no substitute for knowing true facts.


More like everyone would make do & nothing would get any better:whistling2:
I dont think he is going to say ok i will buy that one if you say so:lol2:
He is just asking about areas:blush:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

well tbh i think all this is a load of Ball, i think Noahs ark and DPS, are both fantastic shops, they both have great stock and are very welcoming and always offer Correct info !!! exotics-insect and a few others on here, you are all hiding behind the screens!!!!!!!

Kind Regards,

Brad


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> well tbh i think all this is a load of Ball, i think Noahs ark and DPS, are both fantastic shops, they both have great stock and are very welcoming and always offer Correct info !!! exotics-insect and a few others on here, you are all hiding behind the screens!!!!!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Brad


so how come noah's ark won't sex their snakes, & all other shops will? noah's ark told me you have to get a vet to do it- BULLSHIT!!! i've had all my snakes accurately sexed by shops, even by wilton's. so if noahs' ark are so great, why are they the only shop to claim it can't be done? scales & fangs will even sex snakes you haven't bought from them, let alone say they can't do it!


----------



## FireupDragons (Aug 29, 2010)

leopardgeckomad said:


> well tbh i think all this is a load of Ball, i think Noahs ark and DPS, are both fantastic shops, they both have great stock and are very welcoming and always offer Correct info !!! exotics-insect and a few others on here, you are all hiding behind the screens!!!!!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Brad


ben/Brad (hiding) GROW UP lad
Why are you still going on about Noahs (great shop) & the one you work for:bash:
your a great advertisement for your shop:lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i speak the truth :lol2: noahs and DPS are both fantastic shops. and for the final time i do not work for DPS!!!!!!

anyway i think a mod needs to close this now lol


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> so how come noah's ark won't sex their snakes, & all other shops will? noah's ark told me you have to get a vet to do it- BULLSHIT!!! i've had all my snakes accurately sexed by shops, even by wilton's. so if noahs' ark are so great, why are they the only shop to claim it can't be done? scales & fangs will even sex snakes you haven't bought from them, let alone say they can't do it!


well maybe, because if anything goes wrong they are responsible therefore a vet should be more experienced, yes it possibly could be done but atleast they dont go ahead and do it if there not sure!


----------



## kos (Jul 31, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> i speak the truth :lol2: noahs and DPS are both fantastic shops. and for the final time i do not work for DPS!!!!!!
> 
> anyway i think a mod needs to close this now lol



Digging a hole ben:lol2: you are a tool! you would not no the truth if you had a book with the answers in it:mf_dribble:
I think a mod needs to ban you before you have another hissy fit about something said a few pages ago:bash:
Dont like it GO AWAY BUG SOMEONE ELSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

kos said:


> Digging a hole ben:lol2: you are a tool! you would not no the truth if you had a book with the answers in it:mf_dribble:
> I think a mod needs to ban you before you have another hissy fit about something said a few pages ago:bash:
> Dont like it GO AWAY BUG SOMEONE ELSE!!!!!!!!


my name IS BRAD !! NOT BEN, 

any good luck exotics insects .

im not replying now.


----------



## kos (Jul 31, 2008)

So he makes it sound like he is a manager here



leopardgeckomad said:


> Even more new reptiles in stock at Reasonable prices!
> 
> ''Because we care''
> 
> Brad - Ben shop manager


I think you are full of :censor: you make it sound like you work there in this you posted:mf_dribble:

Forget what you written:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Your the sort of person that gives essex a bad name:bash:

I asked before why the shop is not on here like most others (& why they put you on here a shinning example of there shop LOL)& you said they had no computer (yer right) the old man who owns it & used to run the reptile shop with no knowledge of reptiles:lol2: . used to be online every time i went in the small rep shop to pick up bugs lies lies & more lies.

& you have said the shop is going online soon HOW if they dont have the internet? Forgot about that too dear:no1: you have well & true been found out chump:lol2:

I will avoid this shop like the plague (discount pet store on canvey)if you have anything to do with it.
I would not trust a word you say! If your friends with the owners they must have the same argumentative & hostile views as you.

You are mates with terry Kent-exotics Banned for being a false/scammer/joker/lair just like you!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

kos said:


> So he makes it sound like he is a manager here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry but ive ended it now so dont carry on, fair doos if you dont like the shop dont go in there.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> so how come noah's ark won't sex their snakes, & all other shops will? noah's ark told me you have to get a vet to do it- BULLSHIT!!! i've had all my snakes accurately sexed by shops, even by wilton's. so if noahs' ark are so great, why are they the only shop to claim it can't be done? scales & fangs will even sex snakes you haven't bought from them, let alone say they can't do it!


They sexed mine :s


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Easy tiger! 

Brad doesnt work for them from what I have seen ( I am friends with no one from there before you start ) 

With regards to no internet I cant really comment but I think you need to say sorry dude there was no need for that at all. 

BEN works there , BRAD is BENS mate. Clearer for you now dear?



[/CENTER][/CENTER]


kos said:


> So he makes it sound like he is a manager here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kos (Jul 31, 2008)

But all of this is true!!!!​


kos said:


> So he makes it sound like he is a manager here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ended it :lol2: ok then lad
:roll2::roll2::roll2:

You cant answer because your false. you should really watch what you say you will always get found out when you slip up with more lies!
and you should think about who you may be talking too/mouthing off too.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> Exotics insects, im sorry if i have offended you in the past, i know you have a right to show your opinion.
> 
> i do not work there, but please can you pm me so i can give you my number so we can talk about the possible improvements as it really would be helpful, so i can put through to the shop.
> 
> ...


But i have not shown opinion only facts.
Im sure they know how to run there shop but if they do want help in any way they can contact me through my web site & i could point them in the right direction.



leopardgeckomad said:


> well tbh i think all this is a load of Ball, i think Noahs ark and DPS, are both fantastic shops, they both have great stock and are very welcoming and always offer Correct info !!! exotics-insect and a few others on here, you are all hiding behind the screens!!!!!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Brad


You keep referring to me in many posts having a pop in one post & saying sorry the next. who am i hiding from?i dont get what you mean?
DO NOT refer to me as slagging off shops! the people who run noah's ark are much better then most reptile shops in essex because they specialize in reptiles, its a well run shop with knowledgeable staff i never said it wasn't.
PLEASE READ THE POSTS CAREFULLY.
you keep getting me mixed up with what other people have said.



leopardgeckomad said:


> my name IS BRAD !! NOT BEN,
> 
> any good luck exotics insects .
> 
> im not replying now.



Brad you keep referring to me trying to tarnish my name why?
I understand you are upset with what people have said but its there opinion NOT MINE.
I hope you do well in whatever you do but leave me out of it.
Regards


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Just to bring this up to date i am looking at a few options & have many leads to look up.
Many thanks to everyone that has contacted me & helped.
Regards:no1:


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

im from Kent, and i find myself in essex/ coldblooded every month speding my wages..

kent is crying out for a big/ decent reptile shop, thought about coming over the water?..

not trying to give any real advice, but essex is rather reptile shop heavy, and 20-30 miles either way sounds a better option?..

hope it works out well.
Keep us updated.

Tom.


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

basildon seem like a good area, if you cant open one there have you tried wickford/billericay?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

tomsdragons said:


> im from Kent, and i find myself in essex/ coldblooded every month speding my wages..
> 
> kent is crying out for a big/ decent reptile shop, thought about coming over the water?..
> 
> ...


Hi im not looking anywhere else i have just moved home & have a factory unit in essex where i work from.
Have you thought of moving over here as you said loads more shops:2thumb:



emma90 said:


> basildon seem like a good area, if you cant open one there have you tried wickford/billericay?


If i was to open a shop from scratch i would not do it in a small town center with less foot traffic.There would be too much risk spending £100,000 set up if it dident work.
Thats why basildon seems best.
but will keep you posted


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello just a update on things.
I have decided the best option is to buy someone out & i have 2 very well known reptile shops & one other pet shop im looking into.
Hopefully i will be in one by the new year & i can get a complete section open for the first beetle shop in the uk:2thumb:


----------



## FireupDragons (Aug 29, 2010)

did you ask the shop i told you about yet?
needs a bit of work but its well placed


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

FireupDragons said:


> did you ask the shop i told you about yet?
> needs a bit of work but its well placed



Yes thanks i called them yesterday

But because i need to go overseas for a few weeks here & there over the next 8 months i will need to put it on hold until may if i don't get something sorted soon.


----------



## jules x (Oct 19, 2010)

scales and fangs on leigh broadway is the cleanest pet shop ive ever been in. The staff are helpful, friendly and knowledgable, I have bought quite a few pets from them and they are always happy to give advice and spend time answering any questions.:2thumb:


----------



## kos (Jul 31, 2008)

jules x said:


> scales and fangs on leigh broadway is the cleanest pet shop ive ever been in. The staff are helpful, friendly and knowledgable, I have bought quite a few pets from them and they are always happy to give advice and spend time answering any questions.:2thumb:



Its ok a bit small i have only been there once because its a nightmare to park anywhere near there.
they could do with moving somewhere bigger with better parking (not on a main road)


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

This keeps going off topic with people trying to plug there shops or talk nonsense can a mod delete it please
I have all the info i need from this now thanks

*MOD

DELETE TOPIC PLEASE
*​


----------

